# How dangerous are foxes?



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We regularly have foxes in our garden and a vixen and her cubs were living in the garden next door all year. Does anyone know if there is a risk of them attacking Dylan? This morning I called him in in a panic twice because a fox appeared in our garden while he was outside. Thankfully he is obedient enough to run in as soon as he is called. My husband thinks that at 7 months Dylan is not at risk, but I'm not so sure and am really nervous now when I let him out. Opinions welcome.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh , sorry I've no idea .... how does he respond when he sees them? Could imagine the vixen being more of an issue if she's trying to protect her cubs. Sorry I'm no help.. good luck x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry not a clue, don't have and foxes in our garden that i know of. is their any way you can fox proof you garden. do you know exactly where they get access to your garden.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are still living next door and they just climb straight over the fence which is about 5 foot high - seen them do it. Dylan is wary - it was him barking at it that alerted me yesterday. The fox has so far just stood there looking at us. This morning when I let Dylan out I could see the fox next door at the back of their garden but it stayed there this time. There is also the problem of fox poo. Occasionally Dylan will have eaten something in the garden - either fox or cat poo so there is the concern about disease... OMG while I was typing this I heard this terrible screeching outside and there were 2 foxes in next door's garden. One chased the other away over the fence. Went to look from our upstairs window and there were at least three - must be the litter growing up and having disagreements. The noise from them is dreadful today and this is getting seriously scary.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well after having at least 3 foxes in and out of my garden all morning and the most horrendous noise going on out there, I emailed environmental health at the local council. They are going to send an inspector, but whether they will do anything I don't know. I have been googling foxes and most reports say that they are not a risk to dogs or cats, but only to small animals like rabbits etc. Some people say that they are, but that seems to be personal views, not experts, although there is a report of a chichuahua being killed by one. So I am panicking a little less now, although Dylan was so freaked by the noise that he just does a quick wee and back in again now. I just keep watch when I send him out. I think that maybe the litter of cubs has now grown to the stage where they are getting territorial with each other and that could be why they are so noisy and active at the moment. I am also going to get a repellent - they don't affect dogs as they are about scent and territory. I hope it quietens down again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully if Dylan barks at them then they might be wary.. dont know any thing about fox behaviour but if they are maturing hopefully they'll move on . Good luck with enviromental health x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi All

Isn't it the foxes that should be scared of the dog??
Where I grew up was good ole suburbia and we lost a guinea pig or two to Mr Fox, but never was there a thought that our dogs would be at risk.
We do love our dogs and treat them as our babies but they are dogs. If a fox was to launch an unprovoked attack, the dog is most likely to respond in kind!
If not at least scream so loud that all us protective owners can get to them.
Maybe if we had teeny tiny dogs you would be concerned and foxes kill for food. They might kill all the hens in a coop but its for food.
Im not sure but your average cockapoo looks like an easy meal to a fox.
Good luck with the environmental health though.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I'm equating a fox with other dogs. I don't think for one minute that they would see Dylan as food, but just as you get aggressive dogs, (and Dylan has already been savagely attacked) I am concerned with the fox being aggressive and these are really big - much bigger than Dylan. They could certainly kill or seriously injure him if they attacked. They are currently not showing any signs of aggression except squabbling between themselves but it feels risky. Dylan is still a baby in temperament and since his attack has been quite nervy. He did bark when he saw the fox in the garden, but would never attack - he just doesn't have that in him. I hope you're right and there is no risk - it's just that these foxes are there all the time. Every time I look outside they are lying in the garden next door and obviously frequently come into mine. And yes this is suburbia too -we are 30 mins from central London. I'm probably being a neurotic mother, but we do love our babies don't we


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahh foxes. I would assume they would not harm anyone unless you get near her babies but I am not sure.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm a little late (puppy keeping me very busy and away from the boards!) but we had some problems with foxes in my town a few years ago. A few dogs and cats got injured by them and I was pretty scared about our cats who go outside during the day sometimes. Luckily nothing ever happened to our pets but always good to keep an eye out just in case. Hope everything is going well now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

folks problem with foxes is they carry foxmange and if your dog rubs itself on the same place the mites are transferred and it is quite devestating if it gets hold , and quite drastic measures to get rid off, i would be more worried about the mange than a fox attacking a dog we live in the countryside and the foxes are a problem as much as i love to see them they killed all 12 of my chickens last year and only ate one i was so devestated janice


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm so sorry about your chickens Janice - that's awful, especially when they kill for fun and not just food. There's not much more I can do now except wait to see if environmental health do anything. I'm going to get a deterrent for my garden and just keep watch when I let Dylan out. I had read about the fox mange problem - hopefully these guys don't have it as they are in very good condition and grew up next door so probably haven't had much contact with other foxes. All I can do is be vigilant and hope for the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

if they grow up in the city they are proberbly in show condition !! so mange wont be a problem best of luck janice


----------

